# Why was my post deleted?



## checkerfred (Feb 22, 2019)

I started a post asking about if I used too much cure. I had some great replies and all of a sudden it’s gone.  It says it was moved but I can’t find it and search brings up nothing.  Can an admin at least tell me why it was deleted? 

I had created it under Jerky and it was titled “Did I Possibly Use Too Much Cure?”


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 22, 2019)

It was moved to the mod section for us to discuss.    Try to get the right info for you.  It will be moved back fro you to see


----------



## checkerfred (Feb 22, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> It was moved to the mod section for us to discuss.    Try to get the right info for you.  It will be moved back fro you to see


Ok thanks.  I was hoping I didn’t do anything wrong lol


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 22, 2019)

checkerfred said:


> Ok thanks.  I was hoping I didn’t do anything wrong lol



Nope.  Your good.  So much info posted we want to make sure you get the correct info.


----------



## checkerfred (Feb 22, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> Nope.  Your good.  So much info posted we want to make sure you get the correct info.


Ok cool thanks!


----------



## flatbroke (Feb 22, 2019)

Come on in the chat room


----------



## checkerfred (Feb 22, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> Nope.  Your good.  So much info posted we want to make sure you get the correct info.


Not sure how.  I’m on mobile


----------



## flatbroke (Feb 22, 2019)

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/chat


----------



## checkerfred (Feb 22, 2019)

flatbroke said:


> Come on in the chat room


I’m not sure how to do that from the mobile site


----------



## flatbroke (Feb 22, 2019)

Save the link


----------



## checkerfred (Feb 22, 2019)

Ok I’m there


----------

